# Erneuerrung



## OrcVan (21. November 2005)

Es wäre noch ganz cool wenn man sehen könnte wo es welche rohstoffe gut zu farmen gibt! wie z.b. skorpidschuppen ich weiß nur das ich sie in tanaris bekomme, aber es gibt ganz sicher noch viel bessere farm spots!

ihr habt das ja auch schon im ansatz mit denn kisten und edelmetallen gemacht, die frage es nur ob es überhaupt möglich ist!
es müsste dann ja so aufgebaut sein wie bei denn gegenständen, mit einer prozentrate.

beispiel:

das land -> z.b. tanaris

die rohstoffe -> z.b. skorpidschuppen

Prozentzahl -> wo es am meisten auf der karte gedropt wurde

mann hätte viel bessere farm ergebnisse und würde schneller voran kommen!

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Mognahr (21. November 2005)

such das das item einfach in der datenbank,

dann bekommst du doch angezeigt welcher mob, wo es wie häufig droppt.

finde nicht das man da noch ma extra was anlegen müsste...


----------



## OrcVan (21. November 2005)

Mit items geht das ja auch, die problematik liegt darin das man keine rohstoffe so wie die skopidschuppen suchen kann!

das sind ja gegenstände die nicht einfach so rum liegen sonder man bekommt diese nur durch küschnerei!


----------



## B3N (21. November 2005)

Rohstoffe welche man durch z.B. Kürschnerei bekommt, verweisen nicht explizit aufeinander, das stimmt. Eine Möglichkeit danach zu suchen ist es zu wissen von welchen Mobs das dropt und dann nach den Mobs zu suchen.

In wie fern wir da noch was verknüpfen können, kann ich im Moment leider  nicht sagen.

Ein Paradebeispiel dafür sind z.B. Goldene Perlen, diese bekommt man z.B. bei den Nagas, sucht man nun nach den Goldenen Perlen, werden die Nagas aber nicht als Drop-NPCs angezeigt, Grund hierfür ist das die Perlen aus den Muscheln kommen welche die Nagas fallen lassen.


----------



## OrcVan (21. November 2005)

Alles klar! Ich danke!

Wollte euch noch ein dickes lob aussprechen!
die seite sie hat mir schon sehr gute dienste erwiesen!

macht weiter so!

THX


----------

